# Guide To All of the Corner LL Methods



## goodatthis (Aug 6, 2014)

So I've noticed that there is a lot of confusion in all of the CxLL methods, and I just want to clear some things up for people. 

So here's the quick guide:

*2x2 CLL*- Corners of Last Layer. Orients and permutes LL corners. Disregards everything that isn't a corner. Most "destructive" alg set. Very popular among 2x2 solvers, essentially creates a 1LLL for 2x2.

*3x3 CLL*- Corners of Last Layer. Orients and permutes LL corners. Disregards LL edges. Usually used in CLL/ELL.

*3x3 CELL*- Corners of Last Layer disregarding E slice. Orients and permutes LL corners. Debatably the least known and least used alg set in the CxLL group. Used for CF style methods which solve the first layer, such as Sandwich or Watermelon. 

*3x3 CMLL*- Corners of Last Layer disregarding M slice. Orients and permutes LL corners. Used for Roux, disregards top layer edges and edges in the M slice.

*3x3 CMSLL*- Corners of the Last Layer disregarding M and S slices. Orients and permutes LL corners while disregarding all edges except ones in the E slice. Used for PCMS and other columns-first methods, where the M and S slices are open. Second most destructive method behind 2x2 CLL.

*3x3 COLL*- Corners Of Last Layer. Orients and permutes LL corners, while preserving all edges, including LL EO, but not the permutation of LL edges. Most popular of the group.

*3x3 OLLCP*- Orientation of Last Layer and Corner Permutation. Orients and permutes LL corners, as well as orienting LL edges. Has lots of algs, it's basically a system to leave you with EPLL every time.

*3x3 L4C*- Last Four Corners. Orients and permutes LL corners without disturbing anything else. Can be used in LLEF/L4C.

*3x3 CPLL*- Corner Permutation of Last Layer. Permutes LL corners, does not disturb anything else. It is a subset of L4C, and also of PLL.

*3x3 CPEOLL*- Corner Permutation and Edge Orientation of Last Layer. Permutes LL corners while orienting LL edges. The rest of the cube can be solved 2 gen.

*3x3 OCLL*- Orientation of Corner of Last Layer. Orients LL corners while not disturbing orientation of other pieces. Commonly used as a CO step in 4LLL or 3LLL methods.

If anyone wants me to make a video and/or add links, let me know.

Also, some of these (namely OLLCP, OCLL, and CPEOLL) aren't necessarily CxLL methods, but I thought I would include them since the main goal of them is to affect corners.


----------



## TDM (Aug 6, 2014)

CMSLL? (e.g. F R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 F')


----------



## Renslay (Aug 6, 2014)

That was a very helpful list, thank you!



TDM said:


> CMSLL? (e.g. F R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 F')



Uhm, and where is it used in?


----------



## goodatthis (Aug 6, 2014)

TDM said:


> CMSLL? (e.g. F R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 F')



Let me guess- PCMS? I'll add it.


----------



## kcl (Aug 6, 2014)

Isn't CPEOLL just OLLCP?


----------



## TDM (Aug 6, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Uhm, and where is it used in?


Yeah, as goodatthis said, PCMS.


kclejeune said:


> Isn't CPEOLL just OLLCP?


No, because you don't orient the corners - imo it shouldn't really be on this list, because it doesn't solve corners. I didn't see that before.


----------



## goodatthis (Aug 6, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Isn't CPEOLL just OLLCP?



It's a subset of it, but most of the algs are just regular OLLs reassigned to their respective CP cases. I guess OLLCP is to CPEOLL as EO (like 2 look OLL) is to OLL. Occasionally you'll orient the entire last layer, but not very often. You could also think of it as CPEOLL+2 gen OCLL as 2 look OLLCP.


----------



## psi (Aug 6, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Isn't CPEOLL just OLLCP?



No it's not. Many LL alg sets have confusing / similar names. You can find many alg sets (also with alias) with their effect, if you check the graph in my signature.


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 6, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Isn't CPEOLL just OLLCP?



iirc people referred to CPEOLL as OLLCP-A or something. It's not quite the same thing OLLCP though. There is a thread on 'Actual CPEOLL' somewhere, it's really useful and I use it a bit.


----------



## Renslay (Aug 6, 2014)

TDM said:


> Yeah, as goodatthis said, PCMS.



Ah, I see. Didn't think about that.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 6, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> There is a thread on 'Actual CPEOLL' somewhere



yeah

I like the 'Actual' prefix, it's a nice workaround for broken terminology. see also; Actual Human Kociemba


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 6, 2014)

Kirjava said:


> yeah
> 
> I like the 'Actual' prefix, it's a nice workaround for broken terminology. see also; Actual Human Kociemba



Definitely. 

I missed some of this broken terminology, so I've only ever known them as CPEOLL and Human Kociemba...but I guess that means the 'Actual' actually works as a terminology fix.


----------



## AKOM (Aug 7, 2014)

Is there really a difference between CMLL and CMSLL. I cant'f find any CMSLL algorithms, is there an algset in the internet?


----------



## Renslay (Aug 7, 2014)

AKOM said:


> Is there really a difference between CMLL and CMSLL. I cant'f find any CMSLL algorithms, is there an algset in the internet?



TDM already mentioned an example algorithm: F R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 F'
However, just as most of the CMLLs are actually COLLs or CLLs, I think most of the CMSLLs are simply just CMLLs. I think there are just a few algorithms which are efficient and destroy something on the S layer.


----------



## UnsolvedCypher (Aug 7, 2014)

This is a really helpful list, you may want to put it on the wiki.


----------



## porkynator (Aug 7, 2014)

Good list, it should be added to the wiki.



TDM said:


> CMSLL? (e.g. F R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 F')



Isn't this just a CMLL from a different orientation (a CSLL is you want)?


----------



## Renslay (Aug 7, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Isn't this just a CMLL from a different orientation (a CSLL is you want)?



Well, technically, it is.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 7, 2014)

This is quite helpful. All the names/subsets confused me before.


----------



## TDM (Aug 7, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Isn't this just a CMLL from a different orientation (a CSLL is you want)?


Yeah but it's the only CMSLL alg I know  It's like how some CMLLs are COLLs: there are going to be some algs that are the same in both sets. I don't know any other CMSLLs - I don't think anyone's even generated algs and listed them - so I just used that as an example.


----------



## elrog (Sep 22, 2014)

I have algs for them, but they are not on the web. I was going to generate PEG algs too, but never got around to it.


----------



## irontwig (Sep 22, 2014)

CELL? (Waterman, sammich)


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 23, 2014)

irontwig said:


> CELL? (Waterman, sammich)


Never heard of it before, but is it CLL disregarding E slice? I'll add it.

edit: added CELL, and OCLL, since some people still get confused about it.


----------



## Logiqx (Sep 23, 2014)

Nice work. Seeing as you have OCLL and CPEOLL on the list, perhaps you should also add 2GLL (OCLL combined with EPLL)?


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 25, 2014)

Logiqx said:


> Nice work. Seeing as you have OCLL and CPEOLL on the list, perhaps you should also add 2GLL (OCLL combined with EPLL)?



I could, but there isn't really a larger corner solving subset it falls under, like how OCLL falls under COLL and CPEOLL falls under OLLCP (sort of). It really just falls under ZBLL and that's it.


----------

